# Dezimalzahl -> Hexadezimalzahl [Lösungsweg gesucht]



## ehlr (19. Dez 2011)

Hallo.

Ich möchte gerne einen Integer in eine Hexadezimalzahl umwandeln.
Es gibt einen Befehl, mit dem man Integer in Binär wandeln kann (tobinär oder so).

Hier ist einmal mein Lösungswegn von Dezimal -> Binär ohne diesen Befehl :


```
int dez = a; //dezimal = benutzereingabe dezimalzahl
		   if (dez >=0) {
			  char[] erg = new char[8]; //Char Array für 0 und 1
			if(dez<=255){
				if(128<=dez){
					dez = dez - 128;
					erg[0] = '1';
				} else {
					erg[0] = '0';
				} //end else
				if(64<=dez){
					dez = dez - 64;
					erg[1] = '1';
				} else {
					erg[1] = '0';
				} //end else
				if(32<=dez){
					dez = dez - 32;
					erg[2] = '1';
				} else {
					erg[2] = '0';
				} //end else
				if(16<=dez){
					dez = dez - 16;
					erg[3] = '1';
				} else {
					erg[3] = '0';
				} //end else
				if(8<=dez){
					dez = dez - 8;
					erg[4] = '1';
				} else {
					erg[4] = '0';
				} //end else
				if(4<=dez){
					dez = dez - 4;
					erg[5] = '1';
				} else {
					erg[5] = '0';
				} //end else
				if(2<=dez){
					dez = dez - 2;
					erg[6] = '1';
				} else {
					erg[6] = '0';
				} //end else
				if(1<=dez){
					dez = dez - 1;
					erg[7] = '1';
				} else {
					erg[7] = '0';
				} //end else
	          
	     
	          String s = String.valueOf(erg); //Als String Array-Kette setzen
	          gui.lbl3.setText(s); //String in Label schreiben
```



Nun möchte ich praktisch das selbe gerne mit Dezimal -> Hexadezimal machen.
Gibt es dafür auch solch einen Befehl, oder muss ich es genauso wie oben umschreiben? Wenn ja, wie?
Wie sieht das ganze mit dem Oktalsystem aus?



lg
ehlr


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Dez 2011)

Umrechnung von Zahlensystemen

Mal Beispiele angucken und den Lösungsweg durchlesen!  ("Wie geht das?")


----------



## ehlr (19. Dez 2011)

Wie man es direkt umrechnet weiß ich 

Meine Frage war nur, wie ich es am besten mit einem Programm automatisiere.
Auf die Lösung meines Problems bin ich soeben selbst gekommen.

Nämlich mit toString :


```
void rechne(long a) {
		   String hexstr = Long.toString(a, 16);
	       gui.lbl4.setText(hexstr); //String in Label schreiben
		
	} //ende rechne
```


----------

